# I hooked a giant freshwater catfish in the Lake



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I hooked a giant freshwater catfish.

Started hooksetting at 3:00pm this fish was on bottom had about 100 yards of 25lb
Braid w/ large #3 snap swivel small egg weight had to use a medium sized jig for
Hook, bait fresh chicken liver did’nt take long maybe 5 minutes to set hook,this the second
Bite.

Fought/played this fish till 5:45pm I haven’t connected my NAV lights yet so I

Started winching it kindof felt like he was giving up as I was approcting a full real
Of braid anyway this where he wiggled off leaving me a cleaned hook.

Rod was ebay shimon 6’ spin cast w/ dawia 7KC reel 400yards fish swawm off w/
2/3rds of line over 2.5 hours and15 runs he wiggled off.

Next trip to same spot in lake, I get out the Penn 6’6” Penn 330GTI Level wind 700yards 100lb braid
Same swivel/egg weight maybe I should use a double/treble hook? I will minimize
Playing and winch and play.

Please post image of a bottom rig.


I was actually preoccupied w/ shake down run #4 w/ new prop. Fuel pluming bugs,
Than fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That wasn't a catfish.

What lake?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with joey that ain't a catfish! From looking at that pic, I see something glowing under the water and some other lights, which then triggers this reaction. Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I call bullshit on the post and signature.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I call bullshit on the post and signature.


Yup


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

How about a fresh water alligator gar vs a catfish?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

log maybe?


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> That wasn't a catfish.
> 
> What lake?


Lake Jordan


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> log maybe?


This.
Log, Trotline, Net. Wind blows the boat around and Fisherman convinces himself it's a monster.

I've caught some pretty big cats on rod n reel and they don't fight like that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If that boat runs 45 knots with a 25 I'll buy it from you tomorrow.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

You fought for 2.75 hours? A fish big enough to fight that long would have spooled you. It had to be a snagfish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That story doesn't feel or sound right. :jester::jester:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> That story doesn't feel or sound right. :jester::jester:


This story sounds about par for the course. There's more reading on THT.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> This story sounds about par for the course. There's more reading on THT.


Well, I wasn't going to bring that up. But, since you did-----------Here's his boat build thread......http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...aft-chieftain-22-rebuild-bass-boat-donor.html


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a awesome boat build thread.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I just read all 9 pages, Wow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I was on a party boat in the gulf several yrs back. Galley in middle with glass on both sides. I watched this guy fighting this big fish on one side, then noticed a guy on the other side fighting another. Realized pretty quick they were hooked to each other it went on for nearly 10 minutes. I'm about to pee my pants just thinking about how funny it got. One guy surging up and the other guy being pulled down then viceversa!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Splittine said:


> I just read all 9 pages, Wow.


I tried. Honest to God, I tried. I ended up just looking at the pictures. I think I may offer the guy $150 for the rod holder setup, really grade-A work.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

STB, Noticed the Camaro had a roll cage, watcha pushing down the 1/4? Definitely thinking it'd have to be low 9's, possible 8's?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

9 pages later and I'm shaking my head. Just don't know.


----------



## Gator_Mcklusky (Sep 20, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Funny


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gator_Mcklusky said:


> Sorry but I had too. Could this be the monster fish that got away?
> 
> View attachment 822609


Need to cut the head off that one and throw it back. It's not worth a damn for nothing.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm popping the popcorn and grabbing a soda on this one.
By no means I'm I saying this is or is not a BS story, but that's one thing I don't do is tell a story about fishing. 
Whyme


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

This was diffeinetly a huge fish I’ve caught many in the saltwater this was my first try at big bottom fish in FW.

This thing pulled at will I was diffeintley out rodded here’s a couple more observations.
The fish was mouning I could hear it the closer I moved my ear to the reel the louder the noise, it was like he was in pain and asking me to cut line.

Secondely this thing was holding the boat in the same position this was agaist the wind kindof like being anchored.

Some here say it was a log no way it was, if it was then the bait most likely would still be attached to hook.

The white 1978 camaro is a friends it’s a stripped down 2K LB stripe car 383 w/ glide
Runs mid 9s. in 1/4mile
My WS6 runs 11.9s in ¼ mile and is still a well mannered street car under 2200RPM.

I will land This giant fish, to be continued.

someone here was interested in the 15' Lowe here's a add 
http://montgomery.craigslist.org/boa/5826447999.html
here the engine selling separately
http://montgomery.craigslist.org/boa/5835853067.html

PM me w/ any ?s


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahaha.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I once fought a fish in the surf for 15 minutes. Big crowd gathered around and a huge gasp went up................as I pulled in a folding bag chair.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Fact: Logs don't moan


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Post a video of it running 45 with that motor and I'll bring you $100 bills.


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

Jig head...chicken liver...freshwater..if it was a strong pull and you didn't get a hook set I would say alligator gar or a nice snapping turtle


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Sounds like a wicked Pissa, dude it's a baby whale, call the Coast God next dude, what the F! Ck its huge man, what is it?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hard to take you serious op.
Like to troll do ya?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ruade said:


> Jig head...chicken liver...freshwater..if it was a strong pull and you didn't get a hook set I would say alligator gar or a nice snapping turtle


There's no Alligator Gar in Jordan. None north of the Mobile Delta in Alabama.
Only Longnose and Spotted Gar this far north in AL.

If true, I'm gonna put my money on a nice Striper... I'm sure someone is gonna point out that it was caught on chicken liver. I will add that we have caught more stripers in Jordan and Coosa river on chicken livers than anything else. Dont ask me why, but they will eat them from time to time.

I've also hooked many a old (and new) trot line in that lake too. Never had one take several hundred yards of line from though... So, I dunno.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's ok. That 330GTI that holds 700yds of 100lb braid will get him.
I'm getting the impression that this guy doesn't get along well with numbers....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just read the 9 pages of the build thread... As a Starcraft lover... I weep...


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I just read the 9 pages of the build thread... As a Starcraft lover... I weep...


Yepper, it doesn't cost much more to to things right.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

NoMoSurf said:


> I just read the 9 pages of the build thread... As a Starcraft lover... I weep...


that's you'r problem.

I've read that you like SC that hulls are swiss cheese good move.

any time you want to race that CH agaist my remodeled Chief let me know I race for $.

don't you live on wares ferry rd down from the shell gas station? towing a big CH w/ a tiny taco truck.



Sea-r-cy said:


> Yepper, it doesn't cost much more to to things right.


this coming from someone that under powers a boat w/ less than half what the boat requires.26' boat w/ a 115 what a joke.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just when you thought it couldn't get anymore retarded....


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

Someone is trying enlarge his epeen. Imo doesn't matter what size motor you got long as it get you to the fishing hole.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow! Can I watch the race?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

steve the brain said:


> that's you'r problem.
> 
> I've read that you like SC that hulls are swiss cheese good move.


Nope. Sorry. You are incorrect. I dont like SC that "hulls are swiss cheese". Not sure where you get that...



steve the brain said:


> any time you want to race that CH agaist my remodeled Chief let me know I race for $.


 I guess I could race you sometime. I'm not sure where you are going with this... I never insinuated that my CH was fast... But sure... What ever makes you grin. We could run to the 131 and back one day when the seas are 3-5 with a north wind... Just please wear your PFD, and a beacon so that I can circle back and find you...



steve the brain said:


> don't you live on wares ferry rd down from the shell gas station? towing a big CH w/ a tiny taco truck.


Not sure what you are getting at there. But no, I do not pull my CH with a taco truck. A taco truck? WHF? dude. lay off the drugs...


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Round two w/ giant catfish this time w/ the 6’6” Penn Long beach and Penn GTI330 w/ about 600’ 100LB braid. 8OZ weight bottom fishing rig. Treble hook and chicken liver.

This time due to wind I was on the opposite side of lake (this is’nt a big lake near the dam section) and it did’nt take him long maybe 5 minutes for him to find the chicken liver so I set the hook.

I did’nt want to spend all day on this fish so I minized the playing and kindof forced the reeling w/ drag set to max. it was basicalley the same fight very slow retrieving line I must have forced to much because after 40 so minutes he broke off left me w/ no tackle.

Second hookup did’nt take long at all about the same 5 minutes I played this one a tad more however this fish was extremely stronge as were the previous hookups but stronger I estimate this thing to be over 200LBs,when I finalley catch one I’ll probabelly have to lash it to the side of boat my boat has a 45” transome.

After two hours of playing fighting I was getting tired I was replacing rod in rod holder and reeling when I could get a little line once again I almost had all my line back.

I did have the thing turned around because he was head shaking repeatedly same scenario it was getting dark and I starting winching and he broke off leaving me no tackle, dam I hope this medium priced demontate Japense braid isn’t letting me down.

Looks like round three will be 7’ Penn Long beach (my grouper rod) and Penn GTI330 w/ about 600’ 100LB braid.

I do have a new rod the 5’ standup Penn Tuna stick w/ Penn squall 60 w/ 900’ of 100LB braid bought for Wahoo/big Mahia/tuna, I have not tried this new rod yet, it appears to have alot more bend to it than the older LBs.

I was actually surprised how stronge the 6’6” LB was I thought it was gonna break it was actually bent over twice as much as the image I post.

I’m determined to catch one of these monsters I mite have to get Jeremy Wade river monsters on the case.https://www.google.com/search?sclie...caught+lake+jordan+alabama&btnK=Google+Search
STB


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good drugs....or maybe bad ones.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr Gustafson spent his whole life trying to catch Catfish Hunter


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

how did he post that as a "Guest"? I didn't think you could do that.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jcasey said:


> how did he post that as a "Guest"? I didn't think you could do that.


Never mind. I guess he just got banned?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

geez man, you do realize that there are a lot of people on here that know a lot about fishing right..?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

He ain't banned that I can see. Not sure what's up.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't let that fish kick your a$$ Steve!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hell.... I want to go fishing with ol' Steve the brain. Apparently he's figured out where all those catfish the size Volkswagens ,that use to hang out at all those dams have gone . You know the ones that use to try to eat all those divers that worked on the dams. Those poor bastards gave up their careers over their encounters with these catfish. Get'em Steve ! Ya'll just hating cause ya'll jealous. That 7' rod with some 100lb. test ought to get'em. If it doesn't get some 200lb. Lol. "I Believe !"


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Hell.... I want to go fishing with ol' Steve the brain. Apparently he's figured out where all those catfish the size Volkswagens ,that use to hang out at all those dams have gone . You know the ones that use to try to eat all those divers that worked on the dams. Those poor bastards gave up their careers over their encounters with these catfish. Get'em Steve ! Ya'll just hating cause ya'll jealous. That 7' rod with some 100lb. test ought to get'em. If it doesn't get some 200lb. Lol. "I Believe !"


 middle of dec. and mid 70s I'll be after that fish this Monday hope to get a early start no winterizing here for me.

I plan a Gulf trip at new years who fishs year round at the Gulf.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This may be the most confusing thread ever!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> This may be the most confusing thread ever!


I think you and Grouperking should go on a fact finding expedition with STB.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe bad Well water? Maybe he he got hit on the head when he was younger?

I don't know what the hell's going on here.....

Lead paint maybe?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Include Joey on the trip too.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Include Joey on the trip too.....


Think I'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Think I'm gonna sit this one out.


Come on. You know it'll be epic.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wife's been on something called dilaudid for the last few days (hospital) I can see where a continuous supply could lead to this


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If I'm going you're going Mr fish, and Try'n, and Joey. If it's going to be too crowded I'll give up my spot for ya'll.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> If I'm going you're going Mr fish, and Try'n, and Joey. If it's going to be too crowded I'll give up my spot for ya'll.


Alright, I'll go...As long as the OP doesn't get to drive.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> If I'm going you're going Mr fish, and Try'n, and Joey. If it's going to be too crowded I'll give up my spot for ya'll.




I'll bring the dilaudid!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well this ought to be entertaining. I'll bring the bang stick and gaffs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

With Try'ns crossbow we can put a few barrels on it ! I guess we will need 3 barrels. " Cause no fish can hold down 3 barrels ! "

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I hooked the exact same fish a couple weeks ago same shit different day I believe there is a thing as the fish was too big to catch.

or should I break out the Penn tuna stick standup w/ the Penn squall 60 w/ 900' of 100LB braid?
the 7' penn LB wasn't enough rod now the reel was getting the job done just not landing this devil.

when it warms up and get this thing close to the top think I'll jump in w/ scuba gear and take a look see after all this is got me into diving dam uncatchable grouper fish then shoot him w/ a 41" spear hope it's a kill shot hate to go for a ride then cut the line.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd get him close to the top and then telephone his ass. While he's stunned, toss some dynamite in there. That should get him.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Somebody get this guy a go pro underwater, so we can see this beast, I wish you the best of luck.

Reminds me of the time Jessica Alba asked for my number and I didn't know it, does anyone even know their own phone number anymore. 

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

This thread is awesome. Steve I tell you what, I got a rig you can borrow that will get him up. There will be no excuses, the line won't break. I'll rig everything up for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Bessie!

There have been no recent sightings of the Loch Ness monster in quite some time. You may have located its new home body of water? 
I have a Commercial Bandit rig with 300 lb. test line that will bring his ass up if you don't tip over the boat reeling on his ass. You can put many chicken livers and hooks down at the same time. Catch the whole damn family. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*What a read!*

Ever read Hemingway's "Old Man and the Sea"? :whistling:


----------

